# DecalGirl skin for iPhone 4 ??



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone have a DecalGirl skin on their iPhone 4 (or even a previous version)? My original iPhone is on it's last legs - not complaining because it's lasted over three years. I wanted to wait for a white one, but Apple has postponed availability until "later this year" <sigh>.

So, I'm thinking of getting a black phone and putting a white skin on it.

I have a skin from them on my Kindle and it has been great. Hoping the phone ones are just as nice.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep.










Matte finish pink hibiscus, with pink Apple Bumper. I love it!


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

That combo looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------

